
Building a Toy Self-Driving Car: Part One - jaisonsaji
https://blog.floydhub.com/toy-self-driving-car-part-one/
======
jaisonsaji
hi I’m the author. Ask me anything about the article or my plans for the self
driving toy car. I’m currently working on the custom controller and servo
motor setup, part two should be up in a week or so.

